# Damnation Fest Presents DEATHFEST: The Second Coming



## damnationfest (Jan 17, 2010)

Mexican extreme metallers BRUJERIA and New York death veterans IMMOLATION will headline 'Deathfest - The Second Coming'.

Fans can also expect a rare live appearance from Brummie grind/black/punk purveyors FUKPIG, northern death metallers DAWN OF CHAOS, and the heavy doom of VOLITION, as well as 11 other bands across two stages at the Damnation Festival backed event in Leeds University Union, Bank Holiday Sunday, May 2.

And in a bid to beat the financial gloom, tickets for the all-day festival will be priced at an unrivalled £10 until the end of January.

Deathfest director Gavin McInally said: "It's a great double coup landing both Brujeria and Immolation to headline our second Deathfest and we're sure they'll provide a suitable soundtrack to the chaos which will undoubtedly unfold in Leeds this May.

"Putting festival tickets on sale for less than most gigs is a first class lesson in financial suicide, but it's important that money, or the lack of it, isn't a reason to stop fans getting along to Deathfest and if we can pack the venue again, it'll be a gamble worth taking.

"Similar to last year, we'll have a main stage, again sponsored by Terrorizer magazine, which will be dominated by death metal from home and abroad.

"And to break the tempo up and offer a little diversity over the course of the day, we'll have a selection of doom, black, grind and filthy noise on the second PHD Stage.

"So grab a ticket while they're dirt cheap, grab a hotel room while they're dirt cheap and come along for a first class day of extreme metal!"

Tickets are on sale now priced at £10 until 9am, Monday 1st February, and £19.50 thereafter, from home - leedstickets.com - tickets for leeds university union , Concert Tickets, Gig, Theatre, Sport and Festival Tickets | Ticketline and See Mobile

For more information visit: :: DEATHFEST 2010 :: or Deathfest on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## damnationfest (Feb 1, 2010)

ITALIAN death metal quartet HOUR OF PENANCE head up the latest additions to DEATHFEST -The Second Coming.

They'll be joined on the Terrorizer Stage by London's INFESTATION while doom titans RAMESSES and the crushing sludge of PALEHORSE will lower the tone of the PHD Stage.

Brujeria, Immolation, Fukpig, Dawn of Chaos and Volition are already confirmed for the two-stage event which will be hosted at Leeds University Union, on Bank Holiday Sunday, May 2.

Festival director Gavin McInally, said: "Hundreds of tickets have already gone and we're delighted to be able to repay that early support by adding another four top quality extreme metal acts.

"As promised, Deathfest - The Second Coming, will have a stunning bill of death metal on our Terrorizer Stage with the PHD Stage offering an alternative of filthy sludge, doom and unsavoury noise.

"With several slots still to be filled, fans can look forward to an unrivalled day of extreme music in the UK this May!"

Tickets are on sale now priced at £19.50 from home - leedstickets.com - tickets for leeds university union , Concert Tickets, Gig, Theatre, Sport and Festival Tickets | Ticketline and See Mobile

For more information visit: :: DEATHFEST 2010 :: or Deathfest on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## damnationfest (Feb 16, 2010)

Romanian black metallers NEGURA BUNGET and Singapore grind trio WORMROT head up the latest additions to Deathfest - The Second Coming.
They'll be joined by THE WAY OF PURITY at Leeds University Union for the all-day extreme metal event on Sunday, May 2, 2010.
Brujeria, Immolation, Hour of Penance, Fukpig, Ramesses, Infestation, Palehorse, Dawn of Chaos and Volition are already confirmed.
Festival director Gavin McInally, said: "After the disappointment of Negura Bunget having to pull out of Damnation Festival last October, it's great to have the band on our second Deathfest bill.
"And we're equally delighted to have Wormrot destroy our second stage following the rave reviews which came in the wake of their Obscene Extreme appearance.
"It's going to be carnage in Leeds this May." 
Tickets are on sale now priced at £19.50 from home - leedstickets.com - tickets for leeds university union , Concert Tickets, Gig, Theatre, Sport and Festival Tickets | Ticketline and See Mobile 
For more information visit: www.deathfest.co.uk or www.myspace.com/ukdeathfest


----------



## damnationfest (Feb 23, 2010)

Don't miss your chance to grab a spot on the Deathfest bill with BRUJERIA and IMMOLATION! 

Following the massive success of last year's competition - when Dragged Into Sunlight and Neuroma won slots at Deathfest - organisers are on the hunt again for British extreme metal talent to feature at The Second Coming. 

Interested? Simply drop us a line at [email protected] with your band's details. The organisers will then narrow entrants down to a shortlist of five, announced on Monday, March 1st. 

In an effort to give fans the final say on Deathfest's lineup, organisers will host a public vote through their message board. Only those registered before March 1st will be eligible to vote before close of competition at midnight on Sunday, March 7th. 

Tickets for Deathfest are on sale now priced at £19.50 from home - leedstickets.com - tickets for leeds university union , Concert Tickets, Gig, Theatre, Sport and Festival Tickets | Ticketline and See Mobile 

For more information visit: :: DEATHFEST 2010 :: or Deathfest on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## damnationfest (Mar 1, 2010)

UK death metal stalwarts AMPUTATED and black metal horde ABGOTT are the latest additions to Deathfest - The Second Coming.

And a submission list of scores of extreme talent has been whittled down to just 12 bands who are now up for the fans' vote for the opening slots on the Terrorizer and PHD stages at this year's event.

Six of the UK's finest rising death metal bands; Ancient Ascendant, The Argent Dawn, Colonel Blast, Diamanthian, Flayed Disciple and Revokation will go head to head to open the Terroizer Stage.

While the potent mix of grind, sludge, black and doom; The Atrocity Exhibit, Conan, Diminished Fifth, Introrectalgestation, Ishmael and The Rahbus are in the hands of the fans to see who opens the PHD Stage.

The winners will join Brujeria, Immolation, Negura Bunget, Hour of Penance, Fukpig, Ramesses, Infestation, Palehorse, Dawn of Chaos, The Way of Purity and Volition at Leeds University Union for the all-day extreme metal event on Sunday, May 2, 2010. 

Voting will take place on the Damnation Festival forums over the next seven days to decide which bands will kick-start the carnage in Leeds this May.

Tickets are on sale now priced at £19.50 from home - leedstickets.com - tickets for leeds university union , Concert Tickets, Gig, Theatre, Sport and Festival Tickets | Ticketline and See Mobile 

For more information visit: :: DEATHFEST 2010 :: or Deathfest on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads



 

The following six bands have been chosen from a list of dozens of submissions to win a slot at Deathfest - The Second Coming.

The band with the most votes by midnight on Sunday, March 7 will open the Terrorizer Stage in Leeds which will host Brujeria's first ever UK show outside the postcode of London, Immolation and Hour Of Penance among others.

To keep it as fair and transparent as possible, only users registered before this poll was created are entitled to vote, i.e. no users registered after 'jinjaking'.

Every forum member will have one vote, to be registered in the form of one post and all invalid votes will be deleted.

Please take the time to support UK extreme metal and give all the bands a listen via their Myspace pages (links below) and cast your vote.

The organisers' decision is final.



 

 




 

 







The following six bands have been chosen from a list of dozens of submissions to win a slot at Deathfest - The Second Coming.

The band with the most votes by midnight on Sunday, March 7 will open the PHD Stage in Leeds which will see Wormrot's first ever UK appearance, a rare show from Fukpig and the mighty doom of Ramesses among others.

To keep it as fair and transparent as possible, only users registered before this poll was created are entitled to vote, i.e. no users registered after 'jinjaking'.

Every forum member will have one vote, to be registered in the form of one post and all invalid votes will be deleted.

Please take the time to support UK extreme metal and give all the bands a listen via their Myspace pages (links below) and cast your vote.

The organisers' decision is final.


----------



## damnationfest (Apr 19, 2010)

Plan your day! Bang!


----------

